# Russian bear protein!!



## TRAINS (Jan 18, 2012)

if you guys are wanting an awesome protein shake with huge calories lots of protein an no fat this stuff is awesome the scoops are really big but take 2 scoops of the ice cream vanilla flavor, 3-4 tblspns of peanut butter, cup, cup and a half almond milk or just milk with a handful of ice blend that up and you got 1400 cals 90 g protein russian bear is the only weight gain formula to contain ZERO FAT..thats just the way i take this stuff they advertise on label 5000 cals per serving if you do it like they advise 5 scoops with 1 gallon whole milk and drink throughout the day...yaaa thats a little much lol but the way i do it up it tastes like a reces peanut butter shake and i get 1/3rd of my calories for the day..


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

dont you think this should be in the supplement section?


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 18, 2012)

naa thats y i didnt put it there


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 19, 2012)

So here we have a weight gainer with 5000 calories and NO FATS?
Let be real here: Calories come from some where and if it isn't all from the protein & there's no fats....


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

4 Lbs Ice Cream Chocolate 
Supplement Facts 
Serving Size5Scoops(approx. 635gm) 
Servings Per Container~3 

Calories 2600  
Protein 184GM  
Carbohydrates 391GM  
Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT) 46GM  
Fat 0GM  

One Serving Contains: % RDA In Water 

Vitamins & Minerals  

Beta Carotine (Pro-Vitamin A) 2300IU 460 
Vitamin D 460IU 115 
Vitamin C 138MG 138 
Natural Vitamin E (Succinate) 69MG 230 
Vitamin B-1 4MG 230 
Vitamin B-2 5MG 230 
Vitamin B-6 5mg 230 
Vitamin B-12 14MCG 230 
Niacin (Niacinamide) 46MG 230 
Pantothenic Acid 23MG 230 
Folic Acid 920MG 230 
Biotin 690MG 230 
PABA 23MG * 
Choline (Lipotropic) 460MG * 
Inositol (Lipotropic) 460MG * 
Calcium 1150MG 115 
Magnesium 460MG 115 
Phosphorus 805MG 115 
Iodine 35MG 23 
Potassium 1265MG * 
Zinc 17MG 115 
Copper 5MG 115 
Chromium 200MCG * 
Molybdenum 69MCG * 
Selenium 115MCG * 
Manganese 5MG * 
* No U.S. RDA established 

Soviet & USA Anabolic Profile Per Serving  

Yohimbe Bark 1500MG  
Sikadeer Antler Powder 500MG  
Schizandra Chinesis 500MG  
Eleutherococcus 1000MG  
Inosine HXR 500MG  
Colostrum 400MG  
Boron 3MCG  
Chromium Picolinate 200MCG  

Typical Amino Acid Profile Per Serving In Water  

* L-Isoleucine 10540MG  
* L-Arginine 7135MG  
* L-Leucine 14467MG  
L-Aspartic Acid 4112MG  
* L-Lysine 14352MG  
L-Cysteine 5957MG  
* L-Methionine 5023MG  
L-Glutamic Acid 38124MG  
* L-Phenylalanine 9232MG  
L-Glycine 7148MG  
* L-Threonine 8427MG  
* L-Tryptophane 2180MG  
* L-Histidine 4766MG  
L-Tyrosine 11904MG  
L-Proline 11720MG  
* L-Valine 12512MG  
L-Serine 6725MG  
Alanine 1013MG  
* The Ten Essential amino acids. 
* The L-tryptophane in this product is naturally present in the protein. It is of the food source and not added or manufactured. 

Ingredients 
Three Stage Carbohydrate Mix (Glucose Polymers) Containing Complex, Medium Chain, And Simple Carbohydrates, Pharmaceutical Grade Protein Blend Consisting Of Non-Fat Milk Solids And Hydrolyzed Egg White (Albumin), Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin, Mineral, And Liptropic Mixture (Which Includes Kreb\'s Cycle Complexes) Yohimbe Bark, Eleutherococcus, Crystaline Fructose, Sikadeer Antler Powder, Schizandra Chinensis, Inosine HXR, Colostrum, Boron, Chromium Picolinate, Natural Chocolate Flavor. 

??? Natural Formula 
??? No Preservatives 
??? No Artificial Sweeteners 


Directions For Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer: As a dietary food supplement, mix one serving together with one gallon of whole milk and drink throughout the day. Small drink are preferable and can be spread out over one to four days. Drink whenever you choose, including 30 minutes before bedtime. You will find Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer to taste great, if water is preferred instead of milk. You may also mix in a blender with ice for a delicious frosty milkshake.


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

USA's High-Tech Weight Gain Formula:

» Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer has been developed by Russian descendant Val Vasilef N.D., winner of over 80 physique, power and weightlifting awards including Mr. America, also a researcher in sports science and advanced nutrition. Val has incorporated once held Soviet secrets of their most important anabolics and USA's most potent ingredients for gaining weight without gaining fat! Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer is the one and only.

» The first of it's kind in the history of sports science to produce such great results in lean super weight gain!

Highlighted Facts:

» Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer is the only weight gain formula to contain zero fat content. Lean Mass and density is the only way to go. Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer contains the highest calorie content for body building or those who just want to gain weight. Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer contains the highest protein content of 292 grams per serving. Each serving is equivalent to 292 gram capsules or tablets of amino's. Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer provides the highest biological quality pharmaceutical grade proteins, non-fat milk solids and egg white (albumin). Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer provides a mega 46 grams of MCT's. MCT's cannot be stored as body fat and retards muscle glycogen from being used during normal activities enabling you to have more energy within muscle tissue for hard training sessions and recuperation. Russian Bear 5000 Weight Gainer contains the most potent vitamin and mineral formula including anabolics such as Colostrum, Sikadeer Antler powder, Boron, Eleutherococcus, Inosine HXR, and much more! Natural formula. No preservatives. No artificial sweeteners.

The Ten Essential Amino Acids:

» L-Isoleucine, L-Arginine, L-Leucine, L-Lysine, L-Methionine, L-Phenylalanine, L-Threonine, L-Tryptophane, L-Histidine, L-Valine. The L-Tryptophane in this product is naturally present in the protein. It is of the food source and not added or manufactured


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 19, 2012)

That's allot of calories from carbs. I prefer to get mine from fats like olive oil if I were looking to do some serious bulking.

Only 3 servings per 4lb container? Seriously?


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

like i said i use only two scoops with the 2-3 tblspns pb 1.5 cups almond milk handful of ice once a day its bout 1400 cals and at that it would last a lil over a week at only 20 bones/container lil over 60 bones a month most powders are just as much if not more


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

ZERO FAT. obvioustly whatever u add to the mix will have fat, but R.B=0 fat.


----------



## GEZA (Feb 11, 2012)

great


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 11, 2012)

good for post workout, wouldn't take it any other time


----------



## Tomn (Feb 16, 2012)

seems interesting


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds great.


----------

